# Jewel Cichlid advise please



## sapphire (Jun 30, 2011)

I currently have 1 Jewel Cichlid and some type of catfish in my 56 gal tank. Ive tried looking up what would be the best tank mates for the Jewel if any at all and havent had much luck. What is a good set up for the Jewels tank wise?

I think this is a male.









This is the catfish i have no idea what it is. the Jewel does well with the catfish, dosent fight or nip. they often share the same tunnel.









This is how i currently have my tank set up, minus the water wisteria. This was before i lost my other cichlids :'(


----------



## Hansolo (Sep 10, 2010)

Cichlads usually have to be kept with other cichlads, especially Africans. Any African cichlad should be fine with it as long as the size isn't small enuff for the jewel to eat. Aggression can be contained by having more fish for it to be spread across. 56g you should be able to house 6-8 more cichlads, possibly more depending on your filter and how often you do water changes


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the best tankmate for a jewel is a brick....they will kill everything else....i had a pair kill a 12" red devil one time...vile little creatures they are....


----------



## sapphire (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks for the advise!

I havent had much luck finding other cichlids remotely close to the Jewels size. Ive considered seting up a smaller tank so i can restock my bigger tank with same size fish. 

The one Jewel by himself, would a 10 gal be ok for him?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yep....a 10 would be fine...


----------



## sapphire (Jun 30, 2011)

Awesome! thanks lohachata


----------

